# Snow Blower JD LS145



## Umaxman (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope there is someone here tonight that can answer my question
I just bought a new LA145 and I want a snowblower for it and I have found a used one forsale a fair distance away and would have to go and get it tomorrow. 
My question is the blower is three years old and is made for the 100 series tracotors... I just want to make sure it will fit on to the new tractor 
The web site just tells you that it will fit all 100 series tractors. 
Oh and yes it is the 44 inch blower and is mounted on a 2006 LA135 JD right now.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

If it is on a LA135 it will fit yours. One note is to get all the brackets and put the bolts taped into the holes that were mounted on the LA135 you will need them to mount on yours. The frames are all the same on these lawn tractors from 2003 to current.


----------



## Umaxman (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the repy and yes I got all the brackets and bolts


----------

